
Known: Publish on your own site, share everywhere - vincent_s
https://github.com/idno/Known
======
vincent_s
Some background info on POSSE (Publish (on your) Own Site, Syndicate
Elsewhere): [https://indiewebcamp.com/POSSE](https://indiewebcamp.com/POSSE)

~~~
exolymph
I've been doing this manually, and it's such a pain.

------
brudgers
Homepage: [https://withknown.com/](https://withknown.com/)

------
vincent_s
"Known integrates with a number of social networks. When you publish on your
site, you can choose to syndicate your content to a variety of sites."

~~~
vincent_s
Some of the most interesting features:

Unified Comments: View comments in one place, whether the discussion takes
place on your website, on Twitter, or on Facebook

Email Notifications: Get updated whenever someone responds to a post

Multi-Author: Invite other contributors and create a multi-user site

